# Port Issues to use Apple Facetime



## Sparkygator (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

I have my ipod touch connected to my wi-fi. All works OK. However, when I try to use Facetime it fails. The Apple support site states

_Ports to open

If the network router that you are connected to uses a firewall or security software to restrict Internet access, contact the network administrator and refer them to this article.

To use FaceTime on a restricted network, port forwarding must be enabled for these ports:

443 (TCP)
3478 through 3497 (UDP)
5223 (TCP)
16384 through 16387 (UDP)
16393 through 16402 (UDP)

Depending on the NAT configuration for the router and network, additional ports may be used to send and receive video. Some router-specific features or configurations may interfere with FaceTime. This includes port mapping on either end, SIP dropping, or dynamic opening of media ports.

The network administrator can refer to their router, firewall, or security software documentation for information about configuring port forwarding._

My assumption is this must be the issue. I have a TP-Link Wireless Lite N ADSL2+ router, but can't see where I can set the port forwarding. 

Can anyone suggest what I need to do or what else may be affecting the use of this feature?

Many thanks...

Sparky


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Link to the router manual
http://www.tp-link.com/resources/software/20106295240815.pdf

start at page 43


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

I think the feature is named "Virtual Server". Your router also supports UPnP.

I would recommend using UPnP, I do not know how well port forwarding (virtual server) will work with FaceTime as this is a bad choice on Apple part especially when you have more than 1 iPhone/iTouch and iPad.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The same port numbers can only be open to one network device at a time. As Phou mentioned, port forwarding is under Virtual Server (Advanced Setup>NAT>Virtual Servers).


----------

